# whats good to drink for stomach ache



## danny81 (May 12, 2008)

i started getting mad bad stomach aches what should i drink to heal them?


----------



## JailHouse (May 12, 2008)

sperm


----------



## Hoglander (May 12, 2008)

It could be a virus, bacteria, sperm, razor blades or mental problems. Bleach should kill any pathogens, be corrosive on razor blades and solve your main problem. Drink one gallon.


----------



## Splash Log (May 12, 2008)

I actually hope you arnt a troll, because if you arent you are a fucking retard who will never amount to anything.  You will train hard but still be a fucking retarded wanna be nigga and therefore amount to nothing but trash.  And that makes shitting on you so much more fun.


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2008)

Aloe Vera Juice, suck it straight from the plant.....


----------



## StanUk (May 13, 2008)

Battery acid, drink plenty of it.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 13, 2008)

Do you not have a mother?

I was always recommended ginger ale growing up, although I'm sure it's a wive tail, or atleast thats what I tell myself because I'd rather be dead than drink regular soda.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

ok well i have bleach so thats an option. no aloe vera or battery acid. Id ont want to waste the bleach since I use that to clean my shoes. and I dont have gingerale. i guess bleach it is. thanks bro.


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2008)

Be sure to finish the whole bottle.  That is necessary to make it work.


----------



## Tier (May 13, 2008)

pizza & cookies


----------



## soxmuscle (May 13, 2008)

haha


----------



## Irons77 (May 13, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I actually hope you arnt a troll, because if you arent you are a fucking retard who will never amount to anything.  You will train hard but still be a fucking retarded wanna be nigga and therefore amount to nothing but trash.  And that makes shitting on you so much more fun.



Are you out of pot, and mad?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 13, 2008)

ginger ale is a great way to go. sprite zero works as well. if you tapped into the medicine cabinet drink milk to sour your stomach.


----------



## DOMS (May 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I was always recommended ginger ale growing up, although I'm sure it's a wive tail, or atleast thats what I tell myself because I'd rather be dead than drink regular soda.



Ginger ale may simply be a placebo, but it's worked for me.


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2008)

Ginger ale isn't placebo..... Ginger Root has been used for centuries to alleviate upset stomach.

Many natural nauseas or motion sickeness medications contain ginger.


----------



## KelJu (May 13, 2008)

Drink piss or semen.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2008)

Ginger ale does it for me. 
Found out recently....wish I knew sooner.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2008)

Ginger Root: Benefits and Information



> Ginger root extract is derived from the root of the herb Zingiber Officionale, which grows widely in southwest India. Ginger is a popular spice in Indian cooking, and its medicinal uses have been well documented. As such, ginger root offers many benefits.
> 
> Historically, ginger root has been used to ease menstrual cramps, treat seasickness and food poisoning, and to eliminate body odor. It is now one of the most popular herbal remedies for nausea, morning sickness and digestive problems. Ginger root extract can help the digestive process by breaking down proteins. It alleviates nausea and morning sickness by relaxing stomach muscles, and pregnant women can use it safely for this purpose.
> In addition to its popularity as a stomach aid, ginger root extract has also been shown to improve circulation by relaxing muscles around blood vessels so blood can flow more easily.
> It can also reduce high levels of LDL cholesterol (the "bad" cholesterol) by helping to excrete it from the bloodstream, as well as by preventing the body from absorbing it.


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2008)

Oh wait..in keeping with the trend.

Drink PMS blood Danny.


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2008)

No actually go to India and find fresh Ginger root, that will be the only kind that helps your ailments.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 13, 2008)

well i love a good band wagon find some hemlock, brew it into tea. that should solve all of your problems.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 13, 2008)

also night shade, or gypsom weed if your smoke the gypsom weed.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 13, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Ginger ale isn't placebo..... Ginger Root has been used for centuries to alleviate upset stomach.



I'm right, what else is new?


----------



## bigss75 (May 13, 2008)

I've heard Hawaiian  Punch  helps upset stomachs due to the simple sugars


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> I've heard Hawaiian  Punch  helps upset stomachs due to the simple sugars



Better tell danny that Hawaiian Punch is a drink and not an MMA move.


----------



## CORUM (May 13, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Better tell danny that Hawaiian Punch is a drink and not an MMA move.



LOL 

i also heard stricnie(sp) works wonders!! drink a bottle of that stuff and call me in the morning and let me know how you feel!!


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

does bleach really work? cuz idk were to get all the other shit.


----------



## Yanick (May 13, 2008)

I dunno about Ginger Ale, but i can vouch for ginger. When i have a stomach ache, i eat the pickled ginger and it works wonders. It helps to work in a sushi restaurant.

Danny, you're an idiot.


----------



## Hoglander (May 13, 2008)

Urban Dictionary: drink bleach

I thought you knew the hood and the streets.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

no one says that lol.


----------



## Hoglander (May 13, 2008)

How would you know with all the time you spend here??


----------



## Doublebase (May 13, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no one says that lol.



That's cuz you ain't down wit tha bloods, son.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> How would you know with all the time you spend here??



lol you do realize i can post from my phone right.


----------



## Hoglander (May 13, 2008)

If I believed you about the phone I would ask where you stole it from. I won't be asking.


----------



## danny81 (May 13, 2008)

ok. I dont give a fuck.


----------



## Splash Log (May 13, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Are you out of pot, and mad?



Drug free mother fucker, including alcohol since I am sure that was a follow-up question.  Get a fucking clue, if you find danny entertaining I am sure you all giddy about Jimmy Fallon taking over. Get a clue about the fucking retarded cancer that infects this forum before you comment on what I say.  You are probably stoned in your avatar with that shit eating grin on your face.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

dont even talk your the biggest troll on the forum


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2008)

HAve you not tried the bleach yet already?


----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2008)

*CLOSED*

*thread moved to retarded rants forum*


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> HAve you not tried the bleach yet already?



no does it rly work?


----------



## DaMayor (May 14, 2008)

*STILL CLOSED*

*stop posting here, retard.*


----------



## tallcall (May 14, 2008)

Well, according to a lot of the people here in Florida, "drinking a shot of bleach will prevent HIV and a shot of Mountain Dew will prevent pregnancy."

WKMG Local 6

Damn abstinence only education!

Here you go:


----------



## tomuchgear (May 14, 2008)

danny please tell me you are really not this daft. if you are google drinking bleach as i think mr. damayor suggested.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 14, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i started getting mad bad stomach aches what should i drink to heal them?





Splash Log said:


> I actually hope you arnt a troll, because if you arent you are a fucking retard who will never amount to anything.  You will train hard but still be a fucking retarded wanna be nigga and therefore amount to nothing but trash.  And that makes shitting on you so much more fun.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> danny please tell me you are really not this daft. if you are google drinking bleach as i think mr. damayor suggested.



ok ill google it thanks


----------



## Crono1000 (May 14, 2008)

I'm a fan of the urban slang "pee in her butt" as the extent that a gamefaqs user can give relationship advice.  That's pretty damn funny


----------



## tomuchgear (May 14, 2008)

huh? crono every time i see your avatar i wanna track down crono trigger. i never did get all the damn endings in that game or the second one. you mock my lack of gaming proficiancy.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

wtf u guys beat the game more then once? i only beat that shit once.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 14, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> huh? crono every time i see your avatar i wanna track down crono trigger. i never did get all the damn endings in that game or the second one. you mock my lack of gaming proficiancy.



wanna hear a secret?  Neither have I, but I have played the first several times.  And I've only played Chrono Cross for a few hours   although it is on my to-do list


----------



## tomuchgear (May 14, 2008)

hell ya danny great freaking game. diffrent things mean diffrent endings. with the second you have to run through at least twice to get all the damn characters.


----------



## danny81 (May 14, 2008)

ya that game was good. i dont realy like playing video games especaily ones that are hard but that shit was stil fun


----------



## tomuchgear (May 14, 2008)

i play when i have time. wich is not that often well i have time now but i am on here. making a ass out of myself till the wife gets home.


----------

